# Parker and Sheaffer barrel threading



## Square Faced Fox (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello, 

I am trying to make custom barrels for some Parker 21s, 51s and Sheaffer imperials, dolphins and legacys (the cartridge converter models) does anyone know what taps I will need for the barrel threading for any of these?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 16, 2018)

I recently inquired about this as well. Tim from Parker "51" really helped me out. He sent me the following but I haven't gotten around to sourcing the taps from Beasly:


----------

